
First sniffer dogs trained to detect digital data devices in UK unveiled - rwmj
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/sep/15/first-sniffer-dogs-trained-to-detect-digital-data-devices-in-uk-unveiled
======
bediger4000
This smells fishy.

Given that the same materials are used in SD cards, thumb drives, cell phones
and TV remotes, these dogs are mostly going to find lost TV remotes, IF they
can smell this stuff at all.

The USA press about these dogs has been just this side of utterly
disreputable, suggesting (but not stating outright) that the dogs can smell
the difference between a thumb drive with your resume on it, and a thumb drive
full of child p0rn, which is just a fantasy.

I don't know about the UK's legal system around search and seizure, but in the
USA, it's pretty clear that Law Enforcement is using these dogs to provide the
probability of guilt, so that a human can do some searching that would
otherwise be illegal.

